# Per chi avete votato?



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Live sul nostro voto.. Avete già votato?? E se si per chi ( sempre se volete dirlo) ...?


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ancora no vado nel pomeriggio, di sicuro non voto per Grillo non lo reggo proprio,sono ancora indecisa ad ora o nullo la scheda o lascio la scheda bianca.


----------



## Ale (24 Febbraio 2013)

pidipidi


----------



## Lollo7zar (24 Febbraio 2013)

messa, Rivoluzione Civile alla camera


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;132134 ha scritto:


> Ancora no vado nel pomeriggio, di sicuro non voto per Grillo non lo reggo proprio,sono ancora indecisa ad ora o nullo la scheda o lascio la scheda bianca.



Annulla la scheda facendo uno scarabocchio o quello che vuoi, con la scheda bianca fanno parecchi imbrogli.


----------



## Lollo7zar (24 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;132134 ha scritto:


> Ancora no vado nel pomeriggio, di sicuro non voto per Grillo non lo reggo proprio,sono ancora indecisa ad ora o nullo la scheda o lascio la scheda bianca.



Se proprio sei decisa fai una cosa epica del tipo "a quel paese tutti"


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

Il voto è segreto


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il voto è segreto



Stavo per scriverlo io


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Annulla la scheda facendo uno scarabocchio o quello che vuoi, con la scheda bianca fanno parecchi imbrogli.


Esatto, lasciandole in bianco le "colorerebbero"....


----------



## Jaqen (24 Febbraio 2013)

Mangiando un bel escremento (c.acca me lo censura) fresco, PD


----------



## Doctore (24 Febbraio 2013)

altri


----------



## Solo (24 Febbraio 2013)

Fare alla Camera.


----------



## robs91 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Monti alla Camera.Per il Senato sono ancora ggiovine


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2013)

Posso votare solo la Camera,non sono ancora andato ma quasi certamente voto Fare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Annulla la scheda facendo uno scarabocchio o quello che vuoi, con la scheda bianca fanno parecchi imbrogli.



e si hai ragione me l'hanno detto in tanti difatti credo proprio che farò cosi 





Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Se proprio sei decisa fai una cosa epica del tipo "a quel paese tutti"



non sarebbe la prima volta che lo faccio


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2013)

Fare alla Camera e Rivoluzione Civile al Senato


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Posso votare solo la Camera,non sono ancora andato ma quasi certamente voto Fare.



Votato Fare alla Camera,scheda regionale annullata.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sta notte, verso le 4, sono stato vicinissimo all'idea di votare monti alla camera.

Alla fine ho votato Radicali al senato, Giannino alla camera e Ambrosoli (ripensamento last minute) in Lombardia


----------



## Livestrong (24 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Posso votare solo la Camera,non sono ancora andato ma quasi certamente voto Fare.



Bravo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Febbraio 2013)

se gli italiani fossero come la maggiorparte degli utenti di questo forum vincerebbe fare  purtroppo non è cosi e non superera lo sbarramento


----------



## Livestrong (24 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se gli italiani fossero come la maggiorparte degli utenti di questo forum vincerebbe fare  purtroppo non è cosi e non superera lo sbarramento



Io non ne sarei così sicuro che non supera lo sbarramento


----------



## The P (24 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sta notte, verso le 4, sono stato vicinissimo all'idea di votare monti alla camera.
> 
> Alla fine ho votato Radicali al senato, Giannino alla camera e Ambrosoli (ripensamento last minute) in Lombardia



Ambrosoli mi ha colpito, mi sembra parecchio in gamba oltre che una persona pulita.
Cmq non voto in lombardia


----------



## Livestrong (24 Febbraio 2013)

A me Ambrosoli non convince per nulla in realtà, ma tra lui e Maroni... Non volevo buttare il voto anche alle regionali


----------



## francylomba (24 Febbraio 2013)

il meno peggio ...  sia a camera , senato che regionali


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ero indeciso fino alla fine,poi istintivamente ho votato Fare alla Camera.


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sta notte, verso le 4, sono stato vicinissimo all'idea di votare monti alla camera.
> 
> Alla fine ho votato Radicali al senato, Giannino alla camera e Ambrosoli (ripensamento last minute) in Lombardia



ti ringrazio personalmente per aver votato Ambrosoli alla Regione. E' una brava persona, figlio di un vero Eroe del nostro Paese. Speriamo possa vincere e cambiare le cose in Lombardia


----------



## prebozzio (24 Febbraio 2013)

forum grillino


----------



## Solo (24 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io non ne sarei così sicuro che non supera lo sbarramento


Io ero sicuro lo superasse fino a qualche giorno fa, poi, con il caso Giannino, ho cominciato a dubitare...


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

M5s


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sono ancora indeciso tra Fare e Scelta Civica, andrò domani mattina


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

Rivoluzione Civile alla camera e PD alla regione


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> forum grillino


----------



## James Watson (24 Febbraio 2013)

Grazie Livestrong per il voto ad Ambrosoli, speriamo bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2013)

Stiamo arrivando ... Iniziate a fare le valigie  ...


----------



## prebozzio (24 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Stiamo arrivando ... Iniziate a fare le valigie  ...


Nonostante continuino a farvi credere che sia la politica di tutti, voi che l'avete votato non conterete una cippa esattamente come prima


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Nonostante continuino a farvi credere che sia la politica di tutti, voi che l'avete votato non conterete una cippa esattamente come prima


È quello che pensi ... Vedremo ...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Non ricordo.


----------



## Miro (24 Febbraio 2013)

Alla fine ho votato Monti...e Ambrosoli alle regionali.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Stiamo arrivando ... Iniziate a fare le valigie  ...



Già pronte. Ho paura possa essere il destino di molti italiani.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Stiamo arrivando ... Iniziate a fare le valigie  ...



State arrivando dove? A fare opposizione?


----------



## Van The Man (24 Febbraio 2013)

Turandomi il naso, PD


----------



## prd7 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Sel.


----------



## Prinz (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ero risoluto da mesi a non votare. Alla fine, turandomi tutti gli orifizi esistenti, ho votato PD alla camera e PSI al senato


----------



## Solo (24 Febbraio 2013)

prinz ha scritto:


> ero risoluto da mesi a non votare. Alla fine, turandomi tutti gli orifizi esistenti, ho votato pd alla camera e psi al senato


psi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2013)

PD


----------



## Prinz (24 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> psi?



voto di coalizione. non mi andava di darli entrambi al PD e men che mai mi andava di votare SEL


----------



## tamba84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

albertini in lombardia

camera monti

senato futuro e libertà che appoggia monti


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Ero risoluto da mesi a non votare. Alla fine, turandomi tutti gli orifizi esistenti, ho votato PD alla camera e PSI al senato



Io ho tenuto duro fino alla fine. Niente voto da parte mia.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sel


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho tenuto duro fino alla fine. Niente voto da parte mia.



Maryo perdonami,ma il voto è un diritto e come tale deve essere espresso.Poi dai voto nullvviamente uno la può pensare diversamente,ma c'è sempre tempo fino a domani.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho tenuto duro fino alla fine. Niente voto da parte mia.



Non ho votato nemmeno io.Non mi piace nessuno dei candidati.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Febbraio 2013)

Non voterò.

Onestamente credo che abbia poco senso votare Berlusconi,Maroni,Bersani,Vendola,Casini o Fini (ma chi è che vota questi due?  ) o Monti,sperando che questa volta sarà diverso,oppure in "volti nuovi" come Ingroia o Giannino (il primo è il clone di Di Pietro,il secondo mi ricorda Giuliano Ferrara).

E poi c'è Peppe Crillo. Ora,io posso anche rispettare il fatto che questo signore qui sia riuscito ad ottenere il 15-20% dei consensi senza ricorrere alla televisione o ai voti di scambio. Posso anche accettare il fatto che tra i suoi sostenitori ci sia gente che crede che sia necessario ciucciare la matita per evitare che il proprio voto non venga annullato dalla Kastah. Ma il programma resta una monnezza improponibile,purtroppo.

Ergo rimango a casa.


----------



## robs91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> albertini in lombardia
> 
> camera monti
> 
> senato futuro e libertà che appoggia monti


Scusami ma al Senato c'è una lista unica che si chiama "con Monti per l'Italia" che comprende anche Udc e Fli.Quindi è impossibile che tu abbia votato Fini al Senato.


----------



## tamba84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma al Senato c'è una lista unica che si chiama "con Monti per l'Italia" che comprende anche Udc e Fli.Quindi è impossibile che tu abbia votato Fini al Senato.



nella lista di 3 che appoggia monti ho messo la crocetta su futuro e libertà.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Monti Camera
Monti Senato
Batman Lombardia


----------



## James Watson (25 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> albertini in lombardia





Tambino ma non potevi fare un bel voto disgiunto?


----------



## de sica (25 Febbraio 2013)

PD alla camera


----------



## tamba84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Tambino ma non potevi fare un bel voto disgiunto?



non essendo di sinistra ambrosoli non lo potevo votare anche se lo rispetto,la mia ferma intenzione era non votare maroni e ovviamenter nemmeno fratelli d'italia+

per cui ho scelto albertini.


----------



## cris (25 Febbraio 2013)

MoVimento, sono stato indeciso fino all'ultimo tra Fare e Movimento, spero collaborino in parlamento.


----------



## Mou (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ho votato MoVimento 5 Stelle. La vecchia politica deve essere spazzata via.


----------



## Cm Punk (25 Febbraio 2013)

Fare alla camera


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Febbraio 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> MoVimento, sono stato indeciso fino all'ultimo tra Fare e Movimento, spero collaborino in parlamento.



sempre se ci entra fare in parlamento


----------



## pennyhill (25 Febbraio 2013)

Fare alla camera e PD al senato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Febbraio 2013)

movimento 5 stelle


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (26 Febbraio 2013)

pd prob per l'ultima volta.


----------

